# moving back to canada



## sbcanadaman (Feb 25, 2014)

hello I am new here and i apologize if my questions are answered in one of the many threads.
i am moving back to canada. my family has been coming here for 8 months (leaving and returning after 6 months) per year for last two years.
we have accumulated furniture, electronics, beds and a Canadian registered vehicle that i purchased from a Canadian here and had it legally transferred into my name in Canada.
I now want to load up the car and have a friend who has dual US and MEX citizenship to drive it up to canada for me.
1) the car has been here for 4 yrs and of course the sticker is expired. What will happen enroute or at border if he is stopped? 
2) Do i have to be in the vehicle when it crosses over to USA?
3) Is there anything I need to do or pay for in order to exit mexico with my canadian car and my personal belongings?
Any advice would be appreciated. 
Thank You


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't know the definitive answers.
I think your friend might be challenged so you need to provide a letter giving him permission to drive it. 

At the border, you will need to reclaim your deposit. How do you know how to do this? Well how did you pay?

As far as personal items are concerned, Why are your leaving your friend with this?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Oh oh!
You did not legally buy the car in Mexico, as that is prohibited by the Importada Temporal rules. As far as Mexico is concerned, it still belongs to the original owner/importer, who got the Importada Temporal and the sticker. Since it is now expired, the car is subject to confiscation. It does not matter that you may have registered it in Canada; which is of no concern to Mexico. If stopped, you had better have permission from the original owner to drive his car. Of course, it could still be confiscated for being in Mexico illegally, which it is.
In the event of an accident, the original owner will also be subject to some real consequences.
You both violated several laws/rules, and there will be checkpoints on the way north. So, thinking of having some innocent sucker drive it north for you is almost criminal, as he could end up in jail for driving a stolen/illegal vehicle.
There is no deposit to be refunded.


----------

